# CARIOCA, tango for piano by Ernesto Nazareth



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to piano sheet music for this piece?


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

carolineopera said:


> Can anyone direct me to piano sheet music for this piece?


http://www.ernestonazareth.com.br/pdfs/carioca.pdf


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you so [email protected]!!


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

The piece is actually a little harder than it sounds AND it looks on paper


----------

